# Star Trek Picard: Dreharbeiten wegen Corona erneut verschoben, Hauptdarsteller bereits geimpft



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Februar 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Picard: Dreharbeiten wegen Corona erneut verschoben, Hauptdarsteller bereits geimpft*

						Die Dreharbeiten zur zweiten Staffel von Star Trek: Picard mussten aufgrund der Corona-Pandemie erneut verschoben werden, wie Seven of Nine-Darstellerin Jeri Ryan vermeldet. Immerhin: Der 80 Jahre alte Hauptdarsteller, Patrick Stewart, wurde bereits Ende Januar geimpft.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Picard: Dreharbeiten wegen Corona erneut verschoben, Hauptdarsteller bereits geimpft*


----------



## RyzA (5. Februar 2021)

Ich wünsche Patrick Stewart das er gesund bleibt. Das er geimpft wurde ist schon mal eine gute Nachricht.
Die "Picard" Serie hat mir gut gefallen. Ist zwar etwas anderes als früher TNG aber die Zeiten haben sich geändert.
Ich freue mich schon auf die zweite Staffel. Wann auch immer sie erscheinen mag.


----------



## Birdy84 (5. Februar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die "Picard" Serie hat mir gut gefallen. Ist zwar etwas anderes als früher TNG aber die Zeiten haben sich geändert.


"Etwas"? Würde man nur die Namen ändern, die auf Star Trek hindeuten, bliebe fast nichts, was an "Old Trek" erinnert.


----------



## Ganjafield (5. Februar 2021)

Der Mann sieht schon ziemlich alt aus. Die Serie ist ganz ok aber ob Stewart noch die vierte-fünfte Staffel erlebt? Würde es mir sehr wünschen. Bzw. könnte er auch jederzeit wegen verschiedener gesundheitlicher Probleme ausfallen. Ich finde es schon beeindruckend dass er überhaupt noch eine Serie dreht.


----------



## RyzA (5. Februar 2021)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> "Etwas"? Würde man nur die Namen ändern, die auf Star Trek hindeuten, bliebe fast nichts, was an "Old Trek" erinnert.


Naja, ein paar alte Bekanntschaften gab es ja immerhin auch.


----------



## Oberst Klink (5. Februar 2021)

Die Serie können sie gerne gleich einstellen. Picard ist das Schlimmste was das Star Trek Universum je hervorgebracht hat, damit hat sich Stewart keinen Gefallen getan. Die Serie ist voller peinlicher Momente und Plotlöchern so groß wie der gesamte Alpha-Quadrant. Dass sich die Zeiten ändern ist klar, aber deshalb muss man noch lange keinen solchen Müll produzieren wie Picard. 
Star Trek hat sich immer dadurch ausgezeichnet, dass man ohne große Action ausgekommen ist und dennoch den Zuschauer gut bei der Stange hielt. In Picard dagegen sind die Dialoge oft nur Geschwurbel nebst teils ausfälligem Verhalten und Fluchen. Für mich ist das keine Star Trek Serie, sondern eine x-beliebige Action-Serie, in der zufällig Star Trek Charaktere mitspielen. 
Da zieh ich mir lieber lieber The Orville rein. Die ist mehr Star Trek als es Picard oder Discovery jemals sein werden.


----------



## Basileukum (5. Februar 2021)

Da bin ich ja total beruhigt, auch fühle ich mich irgendwie durch die Meldung voll zu ner Impfung hingezogen. Wenn das schon meine Stars so machen, dann wird das ja gut sein.


----------



## Ganjafield (5. Februar 2021)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Die Serie können sie gerne gleich einstellen. Picard ist das Schlimmste was das Star Trek Universum je hervorgebracht hat, damit hat sich Stewart keinen Gefallen getan. Die Serie ist voller peinlicher Momente und Plotlöchern so groß wie der gesamte Alpha-Quadrant. Dass sich die Zeiten ändern ist klar, aber deshalb muss man noch lange keinen solchen Müll produzieren wie Picard.
> Star Trek hat sich immer dadurch ausgezeichnet, dass man ohne große Action ausgekommen ist und dennoch den Zuschauer gut bei der Stange hielt. In Picard dagegen sind die Dialoge oft nur Geschwurbel nebst teils ausfälligem Verhalten und Fluchen. Für mich ist das keine Star Trek Serie, sondern eine x-beliebige Action-Serie, in der zufällig Star Trek Charaktere mitspielen.
> Da zieh ich mir lieber lieber The Orville rein. Die ist mehr Star Trek als es Picard oder Discovery jemals sein werden.


The Orville kannte ich noch gar nicht.
Auf den Bildern sieht es aus wie eine schlechte 1:1 Kopie von Star Trek aber muss ich wohl mal rein schauern 


Basileukum schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja total beruhigt, auch fühle ich mich irgendwie durch die Meldung voll zu ner Impfung hingezogen. Wenn das schon meine Stars so machen, dann wird das ja gut sein.


Der hat die spezielle Geheimimpfung bekommen die wir alle nicht bekommen


----------



## Birdy84 (5. Februar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, ein paar alte Bekanntschaften gab es ja immerhin auch.


Leider nur Oberflächlichkeiten, die bestenfalls Fan Service sind.


----------



## Nuallan (5. Februar 2021)

Bitte einstellen die Serie, und Discovery auch.


RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, ein paar alte Bekanntschaften gab es ja immerhin auch.


Die haben sich nur ihre Paychecks abgeholt. Seven als Rambo war noch am geilsten.. 

Noch nie sowas peinliches gesehen, außer vielleicht die Folge davor, und die Folge danach, und grundsätzlich bei allen Folgen von Picard und Discovery. Keine Ahnung was das alles mit Star Trek zu tun haben soll.

Aber hey, ein paar Auftrittte der alten Helden.. So hat man ja auch schon die Star-Wars-Fangemeinschaft letztens versöhnt. Wem das reicht.. Mir jedenfalls nicht. Ich liebe Star Trek nicht wegen den Schauspielern, sondern wegen der Storys. Und Star Trek ist für mich seit 2005 zu Ende.


Ganjafield schrieb:


> The Orville kannte ich noch gar nicht.
> Auf den Bildern sieht es aus wie eine schlechte 1:1 Kopie von Star Trek aber muss ich wohl mal rein schauern


Manche Folgen sind.. medium, aber manche sind extrem gut. Auf jeden Fall 1000x mal Star-Trek-Feeling als diese neuen CBS-Ausgeburten. Ist halt von Seth MacFarlane, jemanden der Star Trek wirklich verstanden hat und ein echter Fan ist.


----------



## antonrumata (5. Februar 2021)

Ich bin seit der "Augen-OP" mit Picard "fertig", hätte nie gedacht, mal so etwas Widerwärtiges und Sinnloses in einer Star Trek-Serie zu sehen. Gene Roddenberry müsste im Grab rotieren, wenn er mitbekäme, was man in den letzten Jahren aus seiner Idee und Philosophie gemacht hat.


----------



## Baer85 (5. Februar 2021)

Oh, dann hast du nie den schmelzenden/explodierenden Kopf bei Star Trek gesehen? 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WSRAPh5D-pw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich fand Picard ganz ok, es gab ein paar blöde Szenen (Stichwort Borgs im Weltall) und das Ende war mal richtig schlecht. Ich war mir aber auch im klaren darüber, dass es kein herkömmliches Star Trek sein würde, denn das wurde ja auch so von Anfang an kommuniziert. Ich finde es eigentlich nicht schlecht, wenn man mal die Dinge anders angehen möchte im Star Trek Universum aber es kann für mich da auch gehörig schief gehen wie in Discovery, welches ich nach 3 oder 4 Folgen abgebrochen habe.


----------



## bulli007 (5. Februar 2021)

Ich bin mit Picard bisher nicht warm geworden, werde mir die zweite Staffel  aber auf jeden fall noch anschauen, falls sie so wie üblich bei Star Trek Anlauf Schwierigkeiten haben. Schwierig bleibt aber das Picard mit sein 80 Jahren eigentlich schon zu alt ist für so eine Rolle.
Ironischerweise ist es bei Lower Decks genau anders rum da dachte ich zuerst das kann nix sein und war am ende doch recht überrascht wie gut sie ist.


----------



## seraph1488 (5. Februar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Patrick Stewart das er gesund bleibt. Das er geimpft wurde ist schon mal eine gute Nachricht.


Ob die Nachricht über die Impfung so gut ist, wird sich zeigen. Langzeitstudien gibt es ja nicht dazu.

Also ich fand Picard besser als die letzte Discovery Staffel. Bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, wie es weiter geht


----------



## sfc (5. Februar 2021)

Ich warte immer noch darauf, dass der Kurtzmanmüll eingestellt und bei künftigen Produktionen ignoriert wird.


----------



## AlphaMale (5. Februar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Patrick Stewart das er gesund bleibt. Das er geimpft wurde ist schon mal eine gute Nachricht.
> Die "Picard" Serie hat mir gut gefallen. Ist zwar etwas anderes als früher TNG aber die Zeiten haben sich geändert.
> Ich freue mich schon auf die zweite Staffel. Wann auch immer sie erscheinen mag.


Die ersten Zeilen unterzeichne ich nachdrücklich auch.
Habe nach der 5. oder 6. Folge für mich das "Experiment Serie Picard" beendet. Kann mit diesem ganzen auf PC getrimmten Szenario nix als Star Treck Fan anfangen.


----------



## Bluebird (5. Februar 2021)

seraph1488 schrieb:


> Ob die Nachricht über die Impfung so gut ist, wird sich zeigen. Langzeitstudien gibt es ja nicht dazu.
> 
> Also ich fand Picard besser als die letzte Discovery Staffel. Bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, wie es weiter geht


Entschuldige aber das ist jetzt nicht wirklich ein Qualitätsmerkmal, zumindest für mich 


bulli007 schrieb:


> Ich bin mit Picard bisher nicht warm geworden, werde mir die zweite Staffel  aber auf jeden fall noch anschauen, falls sie so wie üblich bei Star Trek Anlauf Schwierigkeiten haben. Schwierig bleibt aber das Picard mit sein 80 Jahren eigentlich schon zu alt ist für so eine Rolle.
> Ironischerweise ist es bei Lower Decks genau anders rum da dachte ich zuerst das kann nix sein und war am ende doch recht überrascht wie gut sie ist.


Ironisch finde ich nur, das der Fäkal Humor in Lower Decks denn man The Orville immer vorgeworfen hat , auf einmal so viele freunde unter denn Lower Decks Zuschauern findet !
Sorry aber ein Morty Trek ist das aller letzte das ich sehen will , denn dann gucke ich mir das Original an ...


----------



## IguanaGaming (5. Februar 2021)

seraph1488 schrieb:


> Ob die Nachricht über die Impfung so gut ist, wird sich zeigen. Langzeitstudien gibt es ja nicht dazu.


Dachte ich mir auch direkt als ich die Headline las. Vor allem weis man auch nicht ob alle Impfpräparate gegen die "derzeitigen" Mutationen schützen. Glaub das von Biontech wurde bisher nur bestätigt das es auch gegen die britische Mutation schützt.

Daher ist es auch ziemlich vermessen (von Politik und Gesellschaft) zu glauben das der Spuk mit Corona ein Ende hat, wenn hier alle durchgeimpft sind und andererseits weis man wie du sagst rein gar nichts über die Langzeitfolgen. Normalerweise wird "im Schnitt" erst nach 7-15 Jahren Testzeit, ein Impfstoff zugelassen.

Aber im Grunde brauch sich auch kein einziger hier über die jetzige Situation beschweren, aufgrund weil unsere ignorante Lebensweise erst die Pandemie begünstigt und Wissenschaftler/Virologen aus Brasilien bzw. weltweit warnen schon seit Jahren und meinen das Corona erst der Anfang und es nur eine Frage der Zeit ist, bis ein tödlicheres Virus auf der Weltbühne aufschlägt und dies nur ein radikaler Wandel unserer Lebensweise verhindern würde.

Komischerweise wird hier in diesem schönen Lande  im politischen und gesellschaftlichen Diskurs, über die Ursachen auch kein einziges Wort drüber verloren. Von wegen ich seh, hör und weis von nix. Alle warten nun auf die vermeintlichen Wundermittel und dann kann die Party bedenkenlos weitergehen ....

Während in den Schwellenländern vier mal so viele Menschen dabei sind, wie wir in den gesamten Industrienationen zusammen, auf selbige dicke Hose leben und konsumieren zu wollen.

*edit*
ach so von den gefährlichen Bakterien und Mikroben im Permafrostboden, die nun durch den Klimawandel auftauen oder die weltweite Zunahme von Multiresistenten Keimen in unseren Gewässern und im Fleisch, erst gar nicht von zu reden


----------



## bulli007 (5. Februar 2021)

Bluebird schrieb:


> Ironisch finde ich nur, das der Fäkal Humor in Lower Decks denn man The Orville immer vorgeworfen hat , auf einmal so viele freunde unter denn Lower Decks Zuschauern findet !
> Sorry aber ein Morty Trek ist das aller letzte das ich sehen will , denn dann gucke ich mir das Original an ...


Zum einen ist Lower Decks ein Zeichentrickfilm und damit zum glück auch keine ernste Serie und wenn du The Orville gesehen hättest, wüsstest du auch das in der Zweiten Staffel der Humor deutlich nach unten geschraubt worden ist und sehr viel näher an Startrek ist als die ungläubigen gerne behaupten.


----------



## fire2002de (5. Februar 2021)

ich finde ST Picard sehr gut, hab es mit Genuss geschaut. auch Discovery ist in meinen Augen ein voller Erfolg. es ist halt was eigenes, wem es nicht passt, kann ja sein 20 Jahre alten folgen auspacken... vielleicht kleben die leute auch einfach nur an der Vergangenheit...


----------



## Ripcord (5. Februar 2021)

Wer weiß, ob es überhaupt noch weiter geht. Mit 80 Jahren würde ich jetzt nicht auf viele neue Staffeln hoffen...

Mir hat die erste Staffel gefallen. Ist halt kein damaliges Star Trek, aber wie man z.B an den Simpsons sieht hätte es weitaus schlimmer kommen können. In den 90ern top, heute so richtig unterirdischer Müll.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. Februar 2021)

Ripcord schrieb:


> Wer weiß, ob es überhaupt noch weiter geht. Mit 80 Jahren würde ich jetzt nicht auf viele neue Staffeln hoffen...


Ich mache mir kaum sorgen um Patrick Stewart, er sieht für sein alter noch toll aus, bei den Interviews spürt man dessen Lebenssaft, er ist Geistig voll da.
Man siehe sich zum Beispiel William Shatner an, mit seinen fast 90 Jahren ist er noch immer sehr aktiv, er arbeitet noch immer.
Ich will damit nur sagen, dass das alter nicht unbedingt ein Indiz ist wie umfangreich eine Serie sein könnte, das hat man sicher vorher intensiv besprochen, ich wette das hat man nur angefangen weil Stewart gesagt hat das er sich wie 60 fühlt.
Man achtet sicher sehr gut auf ihn, in der Serie ist er körperlich auch nicht wirklich gefordert, spazieren gehen ist da schon das schwerste was er körperliche machen muss


----------



## Mahoy (5. Februar 2021)

An Sir Patrick Stewart liegt es bestimmt nicht, dass die Serie weeeeeeeit unter ihren Möglichkeiten geblieben ist, herausgerissen hat er's aus meiner Sicht leider auch nicht.

Es gab da ein paar gute Momente, aber insgesamt wurde eine mittelmäßige Ideen mittelmäßig umgesetzt. Und zweimal Mittelmaß ergibt leider etwas Unterdurchschnittliches. 

Und ich habe die Serie wirklich _mögen_ wollen ...


----------



## RyzA (5. Februar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und zweimal Mittelmaß ergibt leider etwas Unterdurchschnittliches.


Wirklich? Wenn ich 3 und 3 addiere und durch zwei teile, bekomme ich immer noch 3 heraus.


----------



## Mahoy (5. Februar 2021)

Aber wenn man zweimal einen halben Liter Blut verliert, ist man nicht nur halbtot, sondern ganz.


----------



## Rollora (5. Februar 2021)

fire2002de schrieb:


> ich finde ST Picard sehr gut, hab es mit Genuss geschaut. auch Discovery ist in meinen Augen ein voller Erfolg. es ist halt was eigenes, wem es nicht passt, kann ja sein 20 Jahre alten folgen auspacken... vielleicht kleben die leute auch einfach nur an der Vergangenheit...


naja nein, es ist bei TNG nicht bloß Nostalgie. Da war das komplette Writing und die ethischen Themen wesentlich besser. Aber Action und Inszenierung nicht


----------



## RyzA (5. Februar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber wenn man zweimal einen halben Liter Blut verliert, ist man nicht nur halbtot, sondern ganz.


Dann ist man noch gar nicht tot. Man hat ja noch 6 Liter übrig. 

Außerdem ergibt (-) *(-) = +

Ach lassen wir das.


----------



## AlphaMale (5. Februar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann ist man noch gar nicht tot. Man hat ja noch 6 Liter übrig.
> 
> Außerdem ergibt (-) *(-) = +
> 
> Ach lassen wir das.


Nicht, wenn man vorher vielleicht schon eher blutarm durchs Leben gewandelt ist.


----------



## Mahoy (5. Februar 2021)

AlphaMale schrieb:


> Nicht, wenn man vorher vielleicht schon eher blutarm durchs Leben gewandelt ist.


Womit sich der Kreis zu "Star Trek: Picard" schließt.


----------



## VeriteGolem (5. Februar 2021)

Ripcord schrieb:


> Wer weiß, ob es überhaupt noch weiter geht. Mit 80 Jahren würde ich jetzt nicht auf viele neue Staffeln hoffen...
> 
> Mir hat die erste Staffel gefallen. Ist halt kein damaliges Star Trek, aber wie man z.B an den Simpsons sieht hätte es weitaus schlimmer kommen können. In den 90ern top, heute so richtig unterirdischer Müll.


Damaliges Star Trek hatte sich irgendwann abgenutzt. Das hat keiner mehr geguckt, ewiges Gelaber in schlechten Kostümen, die Filme schlugen hingegen ein wie Bombe. Klar das dann Discovery und Picard kamen. Voyager lief noch gut, DS9 ging so, das mit Scott Bakula war sogar gut gemacht, aber es hat kein Schwein mehr geschaut. Da kann man hinterheulen wie man will, das nennt sich Wandel.


----------



## T-MAXX (5. Februar 2021)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja total beruhigt, auch fühle ich mich irgendwie durch die Meldung voll zu ner Impfung hingezogen. Wenn das schon meine Stars so machen, dann wird das ja gut sein.


Ich lasse mich auf keinen Fall impfen, weil mir niemand sagen kann welche Folgeschäden es im Körper auf lange Zeit anrichtet.
Jeden Tag dieser propagierender Impfwahn. Wenn Leute erst Mal nachdenken würden was sie sich damit antuen...
Leider werden es immer mehr Impflemminge, weil diese ihr Hirn nicht einschalten.
Ständig werde ich damit genervt. Es sind zwar schon Folgeschäden bekannt, diese werden aber im TV und Öffentlichkeit nicht genannt.
Es heißt nur Impfstoff und wird die Krise nicht besser machen.
Erinnert mich an Star Trek - Das nächste Jahrhundert Staffel 5 > Gefährliche Spielsucht.
Wenn schnon Microbiologen davor warnen und selbst Experten eine Impfung abraten, dann ist da auch was dran. Aber Propaganda ist einfach eine Macht
 für sich.
Sorry wenn ich mal so ausbreche, aber es grenzt schon an Massenhysterie und es wird leider noch viel schlimmer werden. Impfpass, Sperren...
Bitte keine Zitierungen. Ich weiß das es hier viele Kontrahenten gibt, die immer das Gegenteil und Co behaupten. Artikel 1 und 5 der Grundrechte sollte jeder kennen.
Also bitte keine unsachlichen Bemerkungen, Danke.


----------



## Nuallan (5. Februar 2021)

fire2002de schrieb:


> vielleicht kleben die leute auch einfach nur an der Vergangenheit...


Definitiv, denn die war um Welten besser, ist um Welten besser und wird auch immer um Welten besser sein als alles was Kotzman anfasst. Sagen übrigens auch die Ratings und Kritiken, und zwar EINDEUTIG, egal wo man guckt, IMDB, Rotten Tomatoes ect..


VeriteGolem schrieb:


> Damaliges Star Trek hatte sich irgendwann abgenutzt. Das hat keiner mehr geguckt, ewiges Gelaber in schlechten Kostümen, die Filme schlugen hingegen ein wie Bombe. Klar das dann Discovery und Picard kamen. Voyager lief noch gut, DS9 ging so, das mit Scott Bakula war sogar gut gemacht, aber es hat kein Schwein mehr geschaut. Da kann man hinterheulen wie man will, das nennt sich Wandel.


Man hätte auch einfach ne Pause machen können. War damals einfach overkill mit den ganzen Serien und Filmen. An The Orville sieht man sehr gut was die Leute wirklich wollen, und was heute genauso funktioniert wie damals. Daran sieht man auch wie ausgehungert die Fanbase ist, wenn selbst Fäkalwitze mit akzeptiert werden. Vergleich mal die Audience Score von Discovery mit richtigem Star Trek aka The Orville:









						Star Trek: Discovery
					

Synopsis:Created by Bryan Fuller and Alex Kurtzman for CBS All Access, the story of




					www.rottentomatoes.com
				











						The Orville
					

Synopsis:Set 400 years in the future, Seth MacFarlane's hit space adventure series follows the U.S.S. Orville, a mid-level exploratory spaceship. Its crew, both human and alien, face the wonders and dangers of outer space, while also dealing with the problems of everyday life. The ensemble...




					www.rottentomatoes.com
				




So viel zum Thema "Wandel".


----------



## Birdy84 (5. Februar 2021)

fire2002de schrieb:


> ich finde ST Picard sehr gut, hab es mit Genuss geschaut. auch Discovery ist in meinen Augen ein voller Erfolg. es ist halt was eigenes, wem es nicht passt, kann ja sein 20 Jahre alten folgen auspacken... vielleicht kleben die leute auch einfach nur an der Vergangenheit...


Selbst objektiv, ohne Star Trek im Hinterkopf zu haben, sind grundlegende Dinge des Plots schon völliger Quark. Beispiel gefällig? Wie kommt es, dass die Romulaner von einer Supernova "überrascht" werden? Die Romulaner haben sich in der Serie Kybernetik und künstlicher Intelligenz abgeschottet, untersuchen aber gleichzeitig einen Borg Kubus. In Picards Crew befindet sich einer Verräterin und Mörderin. Alles wissen das, Konsequenzen hat das keine.


----------



## Zoomapark (6. Februar 2021)

Was für ein Nerd Keller hier Hat euch die Mutti nichts ordentliches zum Mittagessen gekocht? Erstaunlich wieviele in der Vergangenheit feststecken und mit Veränderungen nicht mehr klar kommen.
Warum sind die Dauernörgler keine Regisseure?


----------



## Mahoy (6. Februar 2021)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Ich lasse mich auf keinen Fall impfen, weil mir niemand sagen kann welche Folgeschäden es im Körper auf lange Zeit anrichtet.


Ich lasse mich auf jeden Fall impfen, weil mir jeder sagen kann, welche Folgeschäden COVID-19 hat und weil das medizinische Verfahren von Impfungen seit Jahrzehnten erprobt ist und eben keine Folgeschäden aufgetreten sind.

Wenn jemand auf mich schießt, springe ich übrigens auch in jeden Pfütze in Deckung, ohne eine Wasseranalyse abzuwarten.  Mein Gespür für Relationen ist nämlich ausgesprochen gut ausgeprägt. 



T-MAXX schrieb:


> Jeden Tag dieser propagierender Impfwahn. Wenn Leute erst Mal nachdenken würden was sie sich damit antuen...


Ja, was tun sie sich denn nun damit an?
Du wirfst das Thema bei jeder möglichen und - wie in diesem Fall - unmöglichen Gelegenheit auf, und wirklich jedes Mal, wenn man dich auf handfeste Aussagen zu Impfschäden festnagelt, steigst du aus und lässt deine haltlos hingerotzte Behautpung im Raum stehen.



T-MAXX schrieb:


> Leider werden es immer mehr Impflemminge, weil diese ihr Hirn nicht einschalten.


Das liegt daran, dass "Impflemminge" evolutionär gesehen die höheren Überlebenschancen haben, denn sie verrecken ja weniger an Krankheiten, gegen die sie geimpft wurden. Deshalb werden es auch mehr. 



T-MAXX schrieb:


> Ständig werde ich damit genervt. Es sind zwar schon Folgeschäden bekannt, diese werden aber im TV und Öffentlichkeit nicht genannt.


Geniales Argument, quasi Aluhut 101: Die Folgeschäden sind bekannt, es kennt sie nur keiner! Ist bekannt, muss man wissen!

Hier und jetzt ist deine Chancen, diese Lücke zu schließen. Hosen runter, welche Folgeschäden gibt es?

Übrigens wird beispielsweise durchaus genannt, welche Risikogruppen (Allergiker etc.) von welchen Impfungen Abstand nehmen oder diese besonders ärztlich begleiten lassen sollten. Für den Rest wird nichts benannt, weil es - du musst jetzt ganz stark sein - _es offenbar tatsächlich keine Folgeschäden gibt_.



T-MAXX schrieb:


> Wenn schnon Microbiologen davor warnen und selbst Experten eine Impfung abraten, dann ist da auch was dran. Aber Propaganda ist einfach eine Macht für sich.


Welche Mikrobiologen und Experten raten ab?

Und wenn du welche ausgräbst, was führt dich zu der Annahme, dass diese zwei, drei Leute richtiger liegen als 200.000 bis 300.000 ihrer Berufskollegen?



T-MAXX schrieb:


> Bitte keine Zitierungen.


Nicht für ungut, aber in einem öffentlichen Forum hast auch du nicht den Luxus, gegenteilige Meinungen und Gegendarstellungen auszuschließen, weil ...



T-MAXX schrieb:


> Ich weiß das es hier viele Kontrahenten gibt, die immer das Gegenteil und Co behaupten. Artikel 1 und 5 der Grundrechte sollte jeder kennen.


... diese Artikel nicht nur für dich gelten.

Außerdem kennt sie jeder, aber wie nicht nur du wieder einmal beweist, _versteht_ sie nicht jeder. Hier ein kleines Piktogramm zum besseren Verständnis: https://xkcd.com/1357/



T-MAXX schrieb:


> Also bitte keine unsachlichen Bemerkungen, Danke.


Antrag stattgegeben.
Meine Antwort enthält 99,9% sachliche Bemerkungen, kann jedoch naturgemäß Spuren von Sarkasmus enthalten.


----------



## Ion_Tichy (6. Februar 2021)

Ich fand Picard ganz ok, um Längen besser als Discovery. Die neuen Folgen werde ich mir auf jeden Fall ansehen.
Lieblingsserie ist für mich Voyager, letztens erst die Doppelfolge "Ein Jahr der Hölle" angeschaut .
Einfach großartig, hach die gute alte Zeit


----------



## T-MAXX (6. Februar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ja, was tun sie sich denn nun damit an?
> Du wirfst das Thema bei jeder möglichen und - wie in diesem Fall - unmöglichen Gelegenheit auf, und wirklich jedes Mal, wenn man dich auf handfeste Aussagen zu Impfschäden festnagelt, steigst du aus und lässt deine haltlos hingerotzte Behautpung im Raum stehen.


Typisch das mal wieder du meinen Beitrag auseinander nimmst.
Ich muss nichts ausführlich hier dokumentieren nur darauf aufmerksam machen, das nicht jeder blind links jeden Mist mitmachen muss.
Seit Jahrzehnten hatte ich mich nicht mehr impfen lassen und ich lebe ohne Probleme.
Selbst ein jährlicher Gesundheitstest ergab keine negativen Ergebnisse.
Und warum soll ich mich ausgerechnet jetzt impfen lassen? Damit ich irgendwann wirklich krank werde?
Ich sage es gerne noch mal, niemand kann mir heute sagen welche Spätfolgen das Impfen oder das Virus selbst mitbringt.
Der Mensch selbst vertraut einfach zu schnell und ohne Überlegung. Warum? Weil es wie in der Werbung tagtäglich eingeprügelt wird.
Und wenn es dann doch irgendwann heißt, wir haben uns mit dem Impfstoff geirrt, habe ich mal wieder die richtige Wahl getroffen. Auf meinem Schiff bin ich der Kapitän.
Streiten kann man sich immer über jedes Thema, aber ich laufe nicht einfach so ins offene Messer, nur weil behauptet wird dass das Impfen mich schützt.
Und wer nicht abwarten kann...


----------



## RyzA (6. Februar 2021)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Seit Jahrzehnten hatte ich mich nicht mehr impfen lassen und ich lebe ohne Probleme.
> Selbst ein jährlicher Gesundheitstest ergab keine negativen Ergebnisse.
> Und warum soll ich mich ausgerechnet jetzt impfen lassen? Damit ich irgendwann wirklich krank werde?
> Ich sage es gerne noch mal, niemand kann mir heute sagen welche Spätfolgen das Impfen oder das Virus selbst mitbringt.
> ...


Nur mal so zur Info: es geht beim impfen nicht nur um den eigenen Schutz, sondern auch den Schutz anderer.  
Würde sich niemand impfen lassen, hätten wir immer noch viele andere schlimme Krankheiten.

Aber wir kommen vom eigentlich Thema ab. Corona-Diskussionen werden hier im Forum ja nicht gerne gesehen.


----------



## Mahoy (6. Februar 2021)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Typisch das mal wieder du meinen Beitrag auseinander nimmst.


Verlässlichkeit ist eine Tugend.



T-MAXX schrieb:


> Ich muss nichts ausführlich hier dokumentieren nur darauf aufmerksam machen, das nicht jeder blind links jeden Mist mitmachen muss.


Also auch nicht solchen Mist wie unbegründet Impfgegnerschaft? - Na, dann ist doch alles in Ordnung: Du machst blind deinen Mist mit und alle anderen ihren und wir alle können zum eigentlichen Thema zurückkehren.


----------



## Nuallan (6. Februar 2021)

Zoomapark schrieb:


> Was für ein Nerd Keller hier Hat euch die Mutti nichts ordentliches zum Mittagessen gekocht? Erstaunlich wieviele in der Vergangenheit feststecken und mit Veränderungen nicht mehr klar kommen.
> Warum sind die Dauernörgler keine Regisseure?


Nur weil du vielleicht noch zu Hause wohnst und morgens um 8 von deiner Mutti (oder Angela Merkel?) bekocht wirst müssen anderen das nicht auch automatisch. Man muss auch nicht alles mögen nur weil es neu, anders oder woke ist, und einen auf hippen Konsumzombie machen.


T-MAXX schrieb:


> Und warum soll ich mich ausgerechnet jetzt impfen lassen?


Man sagt ja es gibt keine dummen Fragen, aber.. Ich glaube du fühlst dich ganz wohl da wo du bist, auf deinem Schiff als Captain..  Wird vielleicht irgendwann etwas einsam, weil du alle anderen darauf in Lebensgefahr bringst und sie irgendwann das Schiff verlassen, entweder weil sie wegen schwacher Führung meutern oder weil sie an einer Beatmungsmaschine hängen.

Ich muss grad an die die peinliche TNG-Folge aus der ersten Staffel denken, wo das Virus die Crew tötet und Crusher mit dem Heilserum ankommt. Stell dir mal vor Picard hätte gesagt: "Nein Beverly! Das nehmen wir nicht! Was sind die Langzeitfolgen??? Lass uns lieber alle sterben." 

Zum Glück wusste dieser Captain im Gegensatz zu anderen Captains wie man sich richtig entscheidet.


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2021)

Ion_Tichy schrieb:


> Ich fand Picard ganz ok, um Längen besser als Discovery. Die neuen Folgen werde ich mir auf jeden Fall ansehen.
> Lieblingsserie ist für mich Voyager, letztens erst die Doppelfolge "Ein Jahr der Hölle" angeschaut .
> Einfach großartig, hach die gute alte Zeit


Ja, Voyager ist auch meine Lieblings Star Trek Serie.
Ich hoffe immer noch, dass sie remastered wird, passiert aber wohl nie. Schade.


----------



## RyzA (6. Februar 2021)

Meine Lieblings ST Serien sind TNG, Voyager und DS9.

Die Theme von Voyager finde ich am besten von allen anderen Themes





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ccYZTONpic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Davon kriege ich jedes mal eine Gänsehaut.


----------



## Mahoy (6. Februar 2021)

VOY muss sich bei mir hinter DS9, TNG und ENT einordnen, liegt aber immer noch meilenweit vor PIC und etliche Parsec vor DSC.

TOS ist außer Wertung, da der Ursprung und eine ganz andere Ära.


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2021)

DS9 kam erst ab der 4. Staffel in Schwung.
Enterprise kam nie in Schwung.


----------



## RyzA (6. Februar 2021)

ENT fand ich ganz gut. Habe die Serie aber nicht komplett bis zum Ende verfolgt.


----------



## Nuallan (6. Februar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Enterprise kam nie in Schwung.


Doch, auch in der vierten Staffel (vom unsäglichen Finale mal abgesehen). Die Absetzung hat damals jedes Jahr gedroht, aber durchgezogen haben sie es ausgerechnet als die Serie richtig gut geworden ist. Aber wenn man dafür vier Staffeln brauch ist eh einige schiefgelaufen.

Ich persönlich hab Enterprise damals nicht gemocht weil ich Prequels grundsätzlich langweilig, feige und billig finde.

Lustig das hier viele Voyager so gut finden. Ist auch meine Nummer 1. Sehen aber viele Hardcore-Fans anders. Hab nie verstanden wieso. Genau wie ich die "Regel" nie verstanden habe von wegen ungerade Filme sind schlecht und gerade sind gut.


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2021)

Mich hat bei Enterprise immer die Sache mit den Zeitreisen gestört. Also die komischen wesen, die den Raum umgewandelt haben und im 29 Jahrhundert die Föderation angegriffen haben oder so.

Voyager fand ich gut, weil es eben woanders gespielt hat und man nicht alle Nasenlang das Hauptquartier kontaktieren konnte.
Und Voyager war technischer als die anderen Star Trek Serien.

Auch die Gerade Star Trek filme waren nicht immer gut. 
Nemesis war echt ein witz. Wobei der 9. Teil auch schlecht war. Sie hätten nach dem 8. aufhören sollen.


----------



## T-MAXX (6. Februar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Verlässlichkeit ist eine Tugend.


Blinde Verlässlichkeit ist eine Tugend.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Also auch nicht solchen Mist wie unbegründet Impfgegnerschaft? - Na, dann ist doch alles in Ordnung: Du machst blind deinen Mist mit und alle anderen ihren und wir alle können zum eigentlichen Thema zurückkehren.


Ich habe normalerweise nichts gegen das Impfen. Du verurteilst mich einfach ohne das du meine gesundheitliche Geschichte kennst und glaubst fest daran was du dir vorstellst.
...
Aber egal, jeder denkt anders und deswegen ist die Welt halt so wie sie ist...



Back to topic: Hoffe das Patrick alles gut übersteht und seine Staffeln fortsetzen kann.
Die Serie ist wie Discovery gewöhnungsbedürftig aber trotzdem an vielen Stellen gut gedreht.
Wird Zeit das Staffel 2 kommt...


----------



## Birdy84 (6. Februar 2021)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Lustig das hier viele Voyager so gut finden. Ist auch meine Nummer 1. Sehen aber viele Hardcore-Fans anders. Hab nie verstanden wieso.


Voy verspielt viele Chancen, dadurch dass Kontinuität kaum eine Rolle spielt. Außerdem sind die Charaktäre insgesamt weniger interessant, wobei Seven allerdings heraussticht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Februar 2021)

Ich finde tatsächlich Discovery - so schlecht es auch sein mag - besser als Picard. Vielleicht weil es nicht ganz so offensichtlich ein "Wir schmeissen jetzt einfach das beliebteste Gesicht aus Star Trek zusammen mit ein paar anderen All Time Fan Favorites und werden schon genug Einschaltquoten/Abos generieren. Vielleicht finden wir irgendwo an der Autobahnraststätte am Parkplatzrand ja auch noch ein Story Script dafür." ist.


----------



## Mahoy (6. Februar 2021)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Ich habe normalerweise nichts gegen das Impfen.





T-MAXX schrieb:


> Ich lasse mich auf *keinen Fall* impfen, weil mir niemand sagen kann welche Folgeschäden es im Körper auf lange Zeit anrichtet.


Beide Aussagen sind von dir und aus diesem Thread.
Finde den Fehler. 



T-MAXX schrieb:


> Du verurteilst mich einfach ohne das du meine gesundheitliche Geschichte kennst und glaubst fest daran was du dir vorstellst.


Ich kenne auch die gesundheitliche Vorgeschichte von, sagen wir mal , Attila Hildmann nicht - und bemerke trotzdem, wenn selbiger Unsinn erzählt. Ich muss auch keine Kuh sein, um zu merken, wenn die Milch sauer ist.

Darüber hinaus verurteile dich gar nicht, sondern ich klopfe deine Aussagen auf Sinn und Wahrheitsgehalt ab. Dafür ist es vollkommen unerheblich, ob ich dich leiden kann oder nicht.

(Das Verhalten, sich selbst die Opferrolle zuzuschanzen, wenn argumentativ die Luft dünn wird, ist übrigens auch klassisch ...)

Zurück zum Thema: Sir Patrick Stewart ist 80 Jahre alt und damit in der höchsten Risikogruppe. Egal, wie man persönlich zum Impfen steht, für ihn ist es eine sinnvolle Entscheidung: Covid-19 kann ihn *heute* definitiv umbringen, aber die lediglich behaupteten Folgeschäden, die ihn ganz, ganz vielleicht in ... - Ja, wann eigentlich? - betreffen könnten, erlebt er höchstwahrscheinlich nicht mehr, selbst wenn es sie gäbe.

Nehmen wir mal an, eine Serie würde dort gedreht, wo gerade das Gelbfieber wieder im Kommen ist, wodurch sich der Dreh verzögert. Wäre es dann auch Propaganda oder nicht vielmehr ganz logisch, darauf hinzuweisen, dass die Darsteller selbstverständlich dagegen geimpft sind? - Eben.

Daher muss man die Info, dass der besonders gefährdete Hauptdarsteller einer wegen der Pandemie stockenden Serie gegen das Virus geimpft wurde, auch gar nicht erst politisieren und als "Impfpropaganda" bezeichnen.
Meine Meinung.


----------



## Zoomapark (9. Februar 2021)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Nur weil du vielleicht noch zu Hause wohnst und morgens um 8 von deiner Mutti (oder Angela Merkel?) bekocht wirst müssen anderen das nicht auch automatisch. Man muss auch nicht alles mögen nur weil es neu, anders oder woke ist, und einen auf hippen Konsumzombie machen.
> 
> Man sagt ja es gibt keine dummen Fragen, aber.. Ich glaube du fühlst dich ganz wohl da wo du bist, auf deinem Schiff als Captain..  Wird vielleicht irgendwann etwas einsam, weil du alle anderen darauf in Lebensgefahr bringst und sie irgendwann das Schiff verlassen, entweder weil sie wegen schwacher Führung meutern oder weil sie an einer Beatmungsmaschine hängen.
> 
> ...


Oh ein ganz besonderes Kellerexemplar 

Du solltest von den Kochgewohnheiten deiner Mutti nicht auf andere schließen


----------



## Zoomapark (9. Februar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mich hat bei Enterprise immer die Sache mit den Zeitreisen gestört. Also die komischen wesen, die den Raum umgewandelt haben und im 29 Jahrhundert die Föderation angegriffen haben oder so.
> 
> Voyager fand ich gut, weil es eben woanders gespielt hat und man nicht alle Nasenlang das Hauptquartier kontaktieren konnte.
> Und Voyager war technischer als die anderen Star Trek Serien.
> ...


Was für ein enger Horizont


----------

